# JDOM unter Eclipse 3.0 einrichten?



## XStingerX (23. Januar 2005)

Guten Tag zusammen. 
Ich suche mir schon seit Tagen die Finger wund nach einer Hilfestellung, wie ich unter Eclipse 3.0 das entpackte JDOM 1.0 so in Eclipse einfügen kann, dass die Klassen erkannt werden? Hat da jemand Ahnung von? 
Andere Plugins wie Omondo oder Jigloo habe ich durch reines Kopieren des Verzeichnisses in den Ordner Plugin oder durch Starten einer .jar File installiert bekommen, aber bei JDOM  das nicht? 

Da ich absoluter Neuling bin im Bereich XML würde mich auch interessieren, wie ich dann eine XML -Datei erstellen kann? 
Geplant ist das ganze zum Speichern von Rezepten also in der Art etwa:
<Rezepte>
  <Rezept id="1">
       <Name>Spaghetti Bolognese</Name>
       <Zutaten>Nudeln, Salz,...</Zutaten> 
       <Menge>500g, 2 EL,...</Menge>
      <Zubereitung>Man nehme.....</Zubereitung> 

    <Rezept id="2">
     ...........
    </Rezept>
<Rezepte>

Ist das durchführbar? Hoffe, ich frage nicht zu viel auf einmal.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Also wenn du mit eininden von JDOM das verfügbar machen des JDOM XML API's meinst dann geht das unter Eclipse ganz einfach.

Markiere dein Projekt und gehe in die Projekteigenschaften (Project Properties) entwerder über das Kontextmenü ode rmit der Tastenkombination (alt+enter)

Danach gehst du auf "build-Path" und wählst den Reiter "Libraries" und wählst dort "add external jars" aus. Im folgenden Dateiauswahl Dialog wählst du dein gewünschtes jdomXXXX.jar aus und bestätigst mit ok.

Von nun ab ist das JDOM API in deinem Projektverfügbar.

Wie man ein XML Dokument programmatisch erstellen kann findest du im Forum.

HTH,
Gruß Tom


----------



## karfy (1. Juli 2009)

Hi,
ich habe leider kein .jar finden können, das ich hätte einbinden können, das einzige, was ich finden konnte, war ein zip-File, das ich heruntergeladen habe. 

Leider ist keine Information in der batch-Datei vorhanden, die mir sagt, wohin denn die Sourcen etc. deployed werden, so dass ich auf die Sourcen zurückgreifen kann. 

Binde ich das zip-File als external Archive ein, kann ich zwar auf einige Inhalte zugreifen, diese beziehen sich jedoch lediglich auf DOM nicht auf JDOM. Woran kann das liegen, bzw. verwende ich evtl. das falsche Sourcen-Paket?


----------



## zeja (1. Juli 2009)

Liest doch bitte die Readme im Zip-File. Da steht drin was du tun musst.


----------



## karfy (1. Juli 2009)

Das Problem hat sich lösen lassen. Leider hat der Ant (auch wenn er das nicht in der Konsole mitteilen wollte), nicht das gemacht, was er sollte, daher konnte ich durch das build.xml leider kein jar-File erhalten. Ein Kommilitone hat es deployed, die jar per mail geschickt, nun läuft das Paket.


----------



## Friisen (12. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank Thomast!!


----------

